# What Happened to American Doctors?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have noticed that you seldom ever see a male American doc anymore.Now even the females are mostly foreign.
Have we sued them out of business or do foreign docs get a special rate on insurence or what has happened?
Don't get me wrong I have had some wonderful foreign docs,especially 2 , a spanish and a India indian about 40 years ago.
One dr. from Pakistan would not look me in the eye and could'nt hide his dislike for me.Another muslim gave me a hate filled stair.I took the office cleark I don't want any more muslim dr.s,she got pissed off and asked why.I told her I don't trust them,because they aact like hateful fools..


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Perhaps it's just in your area &/or the offices you visit. I'm a nurse in east Texas & that has not been my experience.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Perhaps it's just in your area &/or the offices you visit. I'm a nurse in east Texas & that has not been my experience.


 I have the facts on my side about this,google it.White American males who were the majority no longer seek the medical profession compared to immigrants.More white females do than before but they too are in the minority.Most dr.s in med school are asian or middle eastern.
My son lives in east Texas and it sure is his experiance.Hes lived there for 25 years now.:dunno:
Guess its the part of town you live in.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

unfortunately, there are easier ways to make much more money with less schooling or liability, also the prestige once possessed is no longer there

and anyone that tells you that they didn't become an MD for the money and/or prestige is not just a liar, they're a _*damn liar*_


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> unfortunately, there are easier ways to make much more money with less schooling or liability, also the prestige once possessed is no longer there
> 
> and anyone that tells you that they didn't become an MD for the money and/or prestige is not just a liar, they're a _*damn liar*_


 I know,but anyone who goes through that kind of study for all those years deserve to have it made.
I want my dr.my dentist and my pilot to be rich and happy.:wave:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> I know,but anyone who goes through that kind of study for all those years deserve to have it made.
> I want my dr.my dentist and my pilot to be rich and happy.:wave:


yep, yet the *opposite* is happening


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> yep, yet the *opposite* is happening


 Like L. Grizzard said"its not the flying that scares him,its the crashing and burniing".
Idon't want some depressed dentist with a drill in my mouth.Or a dr.who can't speak english giving me treatment.
A few years ago a man was havign surgery,well the Paki dr. did'nt understand the dr. when he ask for some kind of blood iv.My friend a nurse said the mans blood shot all the way to the OR doors!
:eek


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Very rare now to find a Caucasian doctor here too it seems. We do finally have an amazing doctor, who is white and female and not ancient. She follows through with everything she says she is going to do, and takes the time to listen and explain things. She seems very knowledgeable and kind. I haven't been able to find these qualities in any doctor until now. However, this is through a non-profit targeted towards low-income people without a doctor, seniors, homeless, and people with mental health issues. Seems it must draw people who actually want to be doctors because they care about people. Now, if she could just find some like-minded specialists, we'd be set.

We thought they were all gone to the US where they could make more money than with our system. I guess not!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The American Association of Medical Colleges info shows significantly more whites in med school than anyone else put together. That's consistent with my professional experience. :dunno: https://www.aamc.org/download/160146/data/table31-new-enrll-raceeth-sch-2010-web.pdf


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not to keep the race-baiting issue alive, but you _do_ know that Indians (nationality) & Middle Easterners generally are 'white' (caucasian), right?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

One of my coworker's husband had to go to Grenada to go to school. Because he was a white male with good but not outstanding academic record he could not get into an american medical school. They were all filled with their quota of foreign students.
Don't get me wrong. Lots of the family practice residents are good doctors, but the last 10 years they have been 90% foreign birth doctors.


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

I think it is not only our doctors (race unimportant). We do not produce enough scientists, engineers, computer programmers, etc. and, therefore, have to hire foreign specialists. 
For far too long the educational emphasis has been on letting children do "what they like", so most of them went for easier college degrees, i.e. liberal arts and not science. Medical school requires some serious learning and there is no time for partying. So if we want more American doctors, we need to start with the education reform. And something needs to be done about ridiculously high cost of higher education.
Just my $0.02


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

CVORNurse said:


> One of my coworker's husband had to go to Grenada to go to school. Because he was a white male with good but not outstanding academic record he could not get into an American medical school.


One of my friends went to a foreign medical school as well, but his reasoning was cost. He did not want to have $100+K in student loan debt upon finishing med school.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> not to keep the race-baiting issue alive, but you _do_ know that Indians (nationality) & Middle Easterners generally are 'white' (caucasian), right?


I don't care what color my doc is.

I care about *this*: Can we effectively communicate? Grrrr. Does anyone here want a pilot who can't understand the air traffic controller? Same with a doc. How the hell do we get docs who can't speak or understand English?!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> How the hell do we get docs who can't speak or understand English?!


Even worse is a Dr. that won't listen!


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Even worse is a Dr. that won't listen!


Yes, same here to both. My spouse's specialists are all of a different nationality. I think Ugandan, Nigerian and one from the Caribbean. Not really any problems. There was with one at first due to communication style, but it did change greatly for the better after the physical exam when he had us go to his office to discuss what we should do. Another gave us a big speech about how doctors wouldn't be here without the patients and they work for us and if we need to know something, say something as it's our right, etc. Never heard that from a doctor before!

It's not necessarily about even understanding what they are saying (which can be a huge barrier) but also style of communication, personality (or lack thereof, when with a patient), etc. I don't know, but some of my issues and just the type of person I am requires a doctor who listens, is knowledgeable, caring and takes the time. I don't care what colour of skin this person has or where they come from. This isn't just someone I see in passing. It's someone I need to be able to trust with my life and assortment of medical problems. We need to understand each other. Have had as many issues with white doctors who are ignorant jerks. However, I did post because I also noticed there are not many white doctors that I've run into, compared to non-white.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IndigoLight said:


> Medical school requires some serious learning and there is no time for partying.


my neighbor is a trauma specialist because he wasn't *smart* enough to become a veterinarian...


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

White anglo saxon male physician here to chime in. This has nothing to do with the race issue, I have met excellent foreign docs as well as low quality "white" docs. The real issue here is the breakdown of the whole medical system. In medical school, I had two weeks of nutrition training and two years of pharmacology. The system is set up to treat symptoms of illness with medication without ever actually making people better based on the root cause of disease. And forget about wellness.... I spent 10 years in medical school and residency and then 10 years as a surgeon, I became so disenchanted with the system that I dropped out. I quit surgery, quit taking any insurance and now focus only on wellness and health optimization through nutrition and fitness. It was never a money thing for me and for a good portion of the physicians I know, they did not go into for the money. I neglected to mention that my income dropped 6 fold when I quit operating but my quality of life increased 100 fold.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dan1966 said:


> White anglo saxon male physician here to chime in. This has nothing to do with the race issue, I have met excellent foreign docs as well as low quality "white" docs. The real issue here is the breakdown of the whole medical system. In medical school, I had two weeks of nutrition training and two years of pharmacology. The system is set up to treat symptoms of illness with medication without ever actually making people better based on the root cause of disease. And forget about wellness.... I spent 10 years in medical school and residency and then 10 years as a surgeon, I became so disenchanted with the system that I dropped out. I quit surgery, quit taking any insurance and now focus only on wellness and health optimization through nutrition and fitness. It was never a money thing for me and for a good portion of the physicians I know, they did not go into for the money. I neglected to mention that my income dropped 6 fold when I quit operating but my quality of life increased 100 fold.


 The thread is not about race,but about the end of American culture and the beginning of the american third world to come.
I see our universities filling up with non-assimulating foreigners.
I don't live in India,iran,france or Poland and don't care about their politics they always seem to yap about.
I posted here last month about one from india who basically said old people should die! These people are from barbaric nations and "SOME" want to bring it here.


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> my neighbor is a trauma specialist because he wasn't *smart* enough to become a veterinarian...


Well, yeah, you can't see a dog for just 2 minutes, give it a prescription and make it go away 
Works fine with most humans


----------



## IndigoLight (Apr 15, 2010)

Dan1966 said:


> I neglected to mention that my income dropped 6 fold when I quit operating but my quality of life increased 100 fold.


And quality of life is what really matters


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

IndigoLight said:


> And quality of life is what really matters


 This is true.I'm older now in the winter of my life.So I don't know why I even bother with any of it,whatever happens won't affect us long.
Maybe a better life in the next world where all people get along,no wars,no pain and suffering.:flower:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We still have American doctors. America is the destination for the best doctors in the world.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> We still have American doctors. America is the destination for the best doctors in the world.


 Where will we put the worlds doctors once billions arrive? America is not a destination,its a nation.
There are 8 billion people in the world ,most in third world nations,I'm sure all would love to come here and get a tax paid education,but then we would'nt be America,would we? 
Uncontrolled immigration is suicide to any nation as most of europe is finding out more each day.


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dan1966 said:


> White anglo saxon male physician here to chime in. This has nothing to do with the race issue, I have met excellent foreign docs as well as low quality "white" docs. The real issue here is the breakdown of the whole medical system. In medical school, I had two weeks of nutrition training and two years of pharmacology. The system is set up to treat symptoms of illness with medication without ever actually making people better based on the root cause of disease. And forget about wellness.... I spent 10 years in medical school and residency and then 10 years as a surgeon, I became so disenchanted with the system that I dropped out. I quit surgery, quit taking any insurance and now focus only on wellness and health optimization through nutrition and fitness. It was never a money thing for me and for a good portion of the physicians I know, they did not go into for the money. I neglected to mention that my income dropped 6 fold when I quit operating but my quality of life increased 100 fold.


This is what I would like to happen when I go to a doctor. I want them to fix what is wrong, I don't want just to cover up the pain. NOT that I am ever able to go to a doctor. I just can't afford it. I have actually had people say to me, " Well, wouldn't you rather pay to find out what is wrong with you than to die from whatever that heart problem is that you have?" ........Well :scratch ....YEAH but for some reason those doctors offices just won't see me if I can't pay. Most of them have signs here saying so.  
I will say that when I do go (someday), I would like it if i could understand what they were saying. I remember going to the local medical college when I had my babies, most of the time I couldn't understand what the doctors were suggesting that I do and in the two seconds they have with me, they don't have time to keep repeating themselves.


----------

